# Sheep found on roof



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought it was the cow who jumps over the moon.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2003556/Sheep-stranded-roof-Wales-rescued-firemen.html


----------

